# GRC Back Yard BBQ Bash



## upsman (Jul 7, 2013)

bbq cook off.jpg



__ upsman
__ Jul 7, 2013






Hello All! well I had my first experience at a cook off competition a couple weekends ago just to observe not to compete but went down to see and support my cousin Tim that is into the competition gig and man it was awesome. I highly suggest if you have never been to one to go  if you can.


----------



## upsman (Jul 7, 2013)

100_1943.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 7, 2013


----------



## upsman (Jul 7, 2013)

100_1944.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 7, 2013


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 7, 2013)

Looks like a great time and good eats!  Are you going to start competing too?


----------



## upsman (Jul 7, 2013)

have several more pics I would love to share which was my intentions but having major difficulty doing so on here why????????????????????????????????


----------



## upsman (Jul 7, 2013)

100_1945.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 7, 2013


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 7, 2013)

001-5.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Jul 7, 2013


















001-6.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Jul 7, 2013


















001-2.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Jul 7, 2013






I just posted 3 Qviews and had no problem; you click on the Insert Image icon, select your file, select one of three sizes, and it will publish in your post.  Skip down a couple spaces and repeat, posting as many as you'd like.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 8, 2013)

upsman said:


> have several more pics I would love to share which was my intentions but having major difficulty doing so on here why????????????????????????????????



If you are using Internet Explorer you could encounter problems. We have had quite a few people with the same problems using IE. No problems have been reported using Google Chrome or Firefox.
The problems have been reported to our host, Huddler, and they are working to resolve the issues.


----------



## upsman (Jul 8, 2013)

thank you on the feed back on IE am on chrome now going to give it a try.













100_1946.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013


















100_1947.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013


















100_1948.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013


















100_1949.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013






the one above here in purple was a little to high tech for me. this guy had it set up on computer with an App that went to his I phone that gave him all the internal temps. way to techno for good old fashioned smoking meat in my book.













100_1950.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013


















100_1951.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013


















100_1952.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013


















100_1953.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013


















100_1954.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013


















100_1955.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013


















100_1956.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013


















100_1957.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013






man so unbelievable some of the set-ups and smokers that were used.













100_1958.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013






below are the 3 classes of Chicken, Ribs, and Pork













100_1965.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013


















100_1966.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013


















100_1967.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013


















100_1968.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013


















100_1969.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013






final presentation Chicken 4th place winner













100_1970.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013


















100_1971.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013


















100_1972.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013


















100_1973.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013






my Cuz getting his crazy shred on :)













100_1974.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013


















100_1975.JPG



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013






so glad to be apart of this. He won 4th place for Chicken and won back at least half his entry fee.













Award tim chicken.jpg



__ upsman
__ Jul 8, 2013


----------



## upsman (Jul 8, 2013)

yeah it works like a charm in Google Chrome. IE sucks


----------

